# Goats and Llamas of the Caribbean



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well yesturday we did a pet pariad. Had a blast. Here is a few pictures before we got a little rained on.

Pancakes, Mystry, and Cassie (the human)








Toby (one of the horses we resqued), Emliy (rider), and ralph (her father)








Move it and Charlie and the floats. There is also Sammey, Amanda who is holding my neice Royale and also her mother Jessi's backside.








My best friend and boss lady Debbie with her llamas. The two new ones are a little camera shy.








The float.








Butt shot of the boys (Charlie and Mr Move it) hitched into the wagon and also Amanda maken sure they do not move.








ANd who I think is the star of the show TASHIE she played queen of the Pirate Goats!








One more








And one more









We WON BEST IN SHOW!!!

Tashie was the star of the show. Just before I got to the judges I closed the lid of the chest she was in. As soon as we got there we stopped in front of the judges and opened it up. Tashie popped her head out. Maaaed and then stood of the edge of the chest. I picked her up and annonce that Tashie Queen of the pirates enjoyed being in the pet paraid. SHe agreed by letting out another mmmaaaaaaa and gave the judges kisses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We WON BEST IN SHOW!!!


 Awwww.....that is terrific.....wonderful job... :thumbup: ........love the pics.........TASHIE is adorable..  :leap:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

BTW TO keep Tashie in the chest I baited it with hay and her fav sweet feed and cracked corn in the bottom of it. I had to laugh she was more interested in the people maken a fuss over her then the food in the bottom of the chest.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey that worked good...........great thinking....... :wink: :greengrin: 

She's a sweetheart......I don't blame the people ...for fussing over her........ :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations that looks like it was fun.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, how neat and such a variety of animals. How wonderful for ou, great job!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful pics especially of Tashi man she played that Queen of the Pirates to the hilt didnt she!?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Neat!


----------

